# Bathroom Med Cabinet



## jj_whit_555 (Feb 2, 2006)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to keep everything from falling out when you open the medicine cainet after you have been on the road?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Park at a steep angle







Really our stuff doesn't fall out much but we only keep aspirin, band aids and the like in it. For everything else soap, shampoo toothpaste we use a plastic tub in the closet.

Bill

EDIT

Where are my manners.

*Welcome to Outbackers.com* enjoy and post often, we're really a friendly bunch.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome jj_whit_555 to the Outback Family
we also olny keep a few thing in the medicine cabinet
Most of the stuff we keep in a 3 drawer plastic container on the closet shelf

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I trimmed some of the non-skid shelf liner and lined the shelves. That helped a lot.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Do you think the door is coming open on it's own (not tight enough) or are large items falling over and causing it to open (like a shaving cream can)?

There has been a few threads on keeping the kitchen cabinets closed, but I think this is the first time the medicine cabinet door has been in question.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We use a small tension rod. 2 bars connected about 3 in apart and spring loaded.

John


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, 
I had been wondering the same thing about the medicine cabinet. Open the door, BLAM!, you can check your inventory in a heartbeat!!







I was thinking of putting Velcro tabs on each side of the openings and put some of the taping across the openings to keep it in. Sure is annoying, isn't it?








Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> We use a small tension rod. 2 bars connected about 3 in apart and spring loaded.
> 
> John
> [snapback]88223[/snapback]​


John, 
Where'd ya find tension bars that small? You mean they fit in the medicine cabinet?
Darlene action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We just don't keep anything in the medicine cabinet when in route. That's probably too simple a solution, eh?









Also, the latch on ours is pretty stiff. I don't think it would come open on us with anything that we could fit in there anyway.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

I put a small bead of clear silicone along the front edge of each shelf. This keeps the items from sliding or rolling out when the door is opened.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

sgalady said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > We use a small tension rod. 2 bars connected about 3 in apart and spring loaded.
> ...


I am not sure, will ask DW.

They fit perfect in my last trailer, they are to wide for this cabinet (but you can cut them shorter.) We use them on the top shelf of the cabinet in bathroom.

John


----------



## jj_whit_555 (Feb 2, 2006)

Dancinmon, what do you mean? Where do I get that?
Our latch is fine it's just when we open it.
Whitney


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

I used clear silicone chaulk. You can get it at almost any store that sells painting supplies. I put a small bead of the chaulk along the top edge of the shelves next to the inside of the door. Just make sure to leave the door open until it cures so you don't accidently chaulk the door shut. This keeps all the stuff from sliding or rolling out when you open the door. *It's not to hold the door shut during travel.* Our door has never opened while traveling.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

There is just so much storage room in the bathroom cabinet that we don't even use the medicine cabinet. Other than for a mirror









I would look at the tension rod idea if you want to use it. Kinda seems like they should have built rods into the cabinet in the first place though don't ya think


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We use medicine cabinet to hold wash clothes and other small soft things. Personals all go in a Garden tote the kind with all the pockets on the outside and a big compartment in the middle, water proof too. Store it in the tub or sit out on toilet or bottom bunk to shower. This is very handy when camping somewhere without full hook ups all I need is that bag a couple of towels and the kids to go to the shower. DH of course moves his stuff to a shaving case. Who can blame him the bag has Pooh bear and sunflowers all over it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> > tdvffjohn said:
> ...


She says not sure where but it was just at a dealers store. I think my dealer has them. If you cannot locate, I can look there for you.

John


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Ours has never been a problem, but then we don't keep much up there.


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

We just use our medicine cabinet after we get to our destination. In route, everything is in the cabinet in an overnight bag.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

gkaasmith said:


> We just use our medicine cabinet after we get to our destination. In route, everything is in the cabinet in an overnight bag.
> [snapback]88730[/snapback]​


Ditto...


----------



## kywoman (Feb 9, 2006)

I got the one for this problem. I read somewhere to glue a piece of a mini-blind
across the front of shelf. It sound like it would work to me. I am going to give it a try myself.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

kywoman said:


> I got the one for this problem. I read somewhere to glue a piece of a mini-blind
> across the front of shelf. It sound like it would work to me. I am going to give it a try myself.
> [snapback]88848[/snapback]​


That sounds like a great usage for the stinking metal mini blinds they put in these things....
















Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

kywoman said:


> I got the one for this problem. I read somewhere to glue a piece of a mini-blind
> across the front of shelf. It sound like it would work to me. I am going to give it a try myself.
> [snapback]88848[/snapback]​


Sounds like a good Idea









Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

You could try strecthable netting?







That's what we're going to try.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

action 
Hi and Welcome!

We are planning to put white galley rail up in all the cabinets to keep stuff from falling out.

Linda


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

dancinmon said:


> I put a small bead of clear silicone along the front edge of each shelf. This keeps the items from sliding or rolling out when the door is opened.
> [snapback]88263[/snapback]​


Ditto for us. Works great.
Fred


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > sgalady said:
> ...


john
i got the same thing at wally world, i broke off the plastic thingys, shortened them up a couple inches and use them to keep our pantry drawers from slideing open.

darrel


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

Not to beat a dead horse, but what I used in my old camper was very small bungie cords: http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.j...oductId=1294432

I drilled a small hole a couple inches up from each shelf and as close to the door as possible to not lose any shelf space. I then stretched a bungie across each shelf.

While this worked GREAT, I REALLY like the silicone caulk idea previously mentioned and I think THAT is what I'm going to do in my new camper as soon as we get it!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I just found these plastic tension bars, I think they are what tdvffJohn had mentioned?
CampingWorld.com

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...ID=1383&src=FPC

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

exactly


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> exactly
> 
> 
> 
> ...










..........great find John


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks, John, think I'll try those small bars. We use them in the fridge, but never thought about that for keeping things stowed in an upright position in the medicine cabinet.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

some one I was talking was inventing a net. Kind of like a cargo net. He was having the same problem at home. If i can remember who it is i will post the info..


----------



## hoby88 (Feb 18, 2006)

I got some plexi glass scraps from Lowes and I will cut it to fit the shelves and use doulble stick tape to hold it in.

Troy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

hoby88 said:


> I got some plexi glass scraps from Lowes and I will cut it to fit the shelves and use doulble stick tape to hold it in.
> 
> Troy
> [snapback]111122[/snapback]​


That sounds like a mod to me...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That sounds like a mod to me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm thinking!
There isn't a rule that say a mod has to be really involved, is there?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## courtsfamily (Jun 8, 2006)

We just bought our 28 krs and I just finished stuffing it with everything. I had the same concern about the cabinet so I went to the dollar store and bought some small plastic storage baskets (like you would put pencils in for a desk drawer) and bought some adheasive velcro to attach it to the bottom of the cabint shelf. I love velcro and adheasive hooks - they solve all kinds of problems. Hope this helps.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

courtsfamily said:


> We just bought our 28 krs and I just finished stuffing it with everything. I had the same concern about the cabinet so I went to the dollar store and bought some small plastic storage baskets (like you would put pencils in for a desk drawer) and bought some adheasive velcro to attach it to the bottom of the cabint shelf. I love velcro and adheasive hooks - they solve all kinds of problems. Hope this helps.
> [snapback]119606[/snapback]​


Great idea. Don't know how I didn't think of that.


----------

